# Rear disc conversion?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a couple of members look into this and they came to the conclusion it wouldn't be worth the effort. Once your rear drums are adjusted properly the Cruze will stop on a dime.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

It stops pretty good, but I've had Silverados that stopped better.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

What would be your reason? Seems like it would take a lot of money and effort to maybe save 5' on a 60-0 stop.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> What would be your reason? Seems like it would take a lot of money and effort to maybe save 5' on a 60-0 stop.


It's not the single 60-0 stop, it's the coming down a mountain pass with the family and luggage on board that shows a big difference. We don't have a rear drum option on any model Cruze here.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd consider another reason to want to swap to discs would be for the cosmetic look with aftermarket wheels. I dislike my drums with my aftermarket wheels...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Schnurd said:


> I'd consider another reason to want to swap to discs would be for the cosmetic look with aftermarket wheels. I dislike my drums with my aftermarket wheels...


Yes, but it is a very expensive swap for just cosmetics.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Everyone on this forum argues that for the price you don't gain any performance, to which there is a point, but in the end, so what? Look at my car, I've sunk thousands of my own hard earned cash into appearance mods that do absolutely nothing performance wise, if not actually hurting performance in terms of adding weight, and yet its justified.

If someone wants to spend their money to do a swap, then why hold them back? Besides, from the countless threads we've been through on this exact topic, the resulting mod could end up being done for cheap. And I don't mean $100, but with enough resources out there with junk yards, or websites like rock auto, someone could probably do the conversion for $400. And for someone who shows his car like me, $400 is more than worth it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Here is the thread that went on a few years ago:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/4773-rear-brake-conversion.html


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

400 is cheap in my book for a full rear disc swap...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Schnurd said:


> 400 is cheap in my book for a full rear disc swap...


More power to you then. If the cost is worth it to you, then I say go for it. Just to most, the cost is not worth it.
In the end, it is your car, and only you have to like it.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

I did a swap on my Z (on your left) several years ago to improve brake performance for track days. It was $800+ for parts plus I had to get a larger MC because the new rear brakes used a lot more fluid. Balancing a brake system is serious work. If you don't do the math then most likely you will increase your braking distances. Thankfully, I'm on HybridZ and someone there with the knowledge did the math for me.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I was tempted but figured it would be more work for me than I would like. Sounds like it is but if you have the time and $$$ and want to do it.. go for it. If everyone stuck with being conformed then we really wouldn't have anything to show off except the same car to each other.. one with a little more dirt on it than the other :th_salute:


----------

